# ...and my mac diddy shiz yo! ....word



## mblosik (Jan 3, 2009)

and here we go with the pics of the rig


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Looks good :thumbup:

Very mac daddy-esque:whistling2:


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

nice yota!!


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Great looking truck! Oh, and they have child labor laws you know. That girl in the bed looks a little young...... :whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Nice look!! So what's the golden rule??


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Aaron I think it is shoot first ask questions later.. :whistling2:


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

aaron61 said:


> Nice look!! So what's the golden rule??


 
"kill em' all and let God sort em' out"?


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

oh!...........nice truck also.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

http://www.jcu.edu/philosophy/gensler/goldrule.htm
and I thought Integrity Finishes was bad!!!!!


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

aaron61 said:


> Nice look!! So what's the golden rule??



He who has the GOLD - RULES!


----------



## mblosik (Jan 3, 2009)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Great looking truck! Oh, and they have child labor laws you know. That girl in the bed looks a little young...... :whistling2::whistling2:


you should have seen her apply the vinyl, or "stickers" as she called them.


----------



## mblosik (Jan 3, 2009)

aaron61 said:


> http://www.jcu.edu/philosophy/gensler/goldrule.htm
> and I thought Integrity Finishes was bad!!!!!


yeah; it comes from the world religions....i am a Christian that believes in karma; if that makes any sense.....i treat others how i'd like to be treated....doing this with *SOME* customers can be a challenge.....:whistling2:


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

That looks good. Whats Jeff Gordon like in real life? 





LOL Jk.


----------



## Burt White (Nov 8, 2009)

That is the shizzz nit maan :thumbup:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

aaron61 said:


> So what's the golden rule??


"Do unto others, before they do it unto you"

(with gravest apologies to my belief in the real golden rule)


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

Wow, I wish I have that good looking truck... It is awesome dude!


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

AztecPainting said:


> Wow, I wish I have that good looking truck... It is awesome dude!


I like my van just fine.

Maybe I'll get a toy truck in a couple years


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

BC_Painter said:


> I like my van just fine.
> 
> Maybe I'll get a toy truck in a couple years


I don't think my wife would ever let me buy a toy like that without trying to call me names. BTW you van is a good looking van BC, I saw the decals, very professional... Cool dude.


----------



## mblosik (Jan 3, 2009)

AztecPainting said:


> Wow, I wish I have that good looking truck... It is awesome dude!


thanks tons; if you want the payments on it, i can get it to you! i acceptdonations from paypal. :whistling2:


----------



## mblosik (Jan 3, 2009)

daArch said:


> "Do unto others, before they do it unto you"
> 
> (with gravest apologies to my belief in the real golden rule)


bill, that is so freakin true unfortunately....as i tell my wife: rise above, and be the better person...but man, it can be hard to do. but customers do appreciate the values and honesty the golden rule represents.....thanks for all of your insightful comments on the board, by the way. your humor and helpfulness have helped me harvest tons of info, while laughing the whole time. :thumbup:


----------



## mblosik (Jan 3, 2009)

NCPaint1 said:


> That looks good. Whats Jeff Gordon like in real life?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahahahaha...good one. yeah, i went a little nuts with it; if i had my way, it would like more like Nascar....i want my logo on the front hood to cover it almost entirely....but i'll have to find a customer to pay for that!


----------



## mblosik (Jan 3, 2009)

ROOMINADAY said:


> He who has the GOLD - RULES!


good one, and so true! hahahahahaha


----------

